
The lower your social class, the ‘wiser’ you are, suggests new study - felixcatus
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/12/lower-your-social-class-wiser-you-are-suggests-new-study
======
briga
I think in general poor people have better social skills and deeper
connections with their peers--being poor necessitates having a strong social
network, because having people who can help you out when you're down on your
luck is important when you don't have money to buy yourself out of that
situation.

That said, I'm not sure if that's a good indicator of 'wisdom' as this article
seems to suggest. I'm certainly not going down to the local trailer park to
ask for advice next time I have a problem.

------
travmatt
If you assume that the lower a persons social status the more they are forced
to adapt to others thinking, then it follows they would be more practiced in
doing so.

Interestingly, this reminds me of other research that discussed how people
lose empathy as they gain social status [0].

[0] [https://hbr.org/2015/04/becoming-powerful-makes-you-less-
emp...](https://hbr.org/2015/04/becoming-powerful-makes-you-less-empathetic)

------
squozzer
The anecdotes I hear about "working-class" life seem to feature a lot of
fisticuffs, but I can see the role of adaptation - as a necessity - in
fostering wisdom.

